# Signed limited editions: Neil Gaiman, Charles Stross, Dan Abnett, Lauren Beukes etc



## Ian Whates (Mar 4, 2011)

Two new anthologies have just been announced by NewCon Press (okay, yes, that's me )

One, themed on conflict, features new SF stories from our own Stephen Palmer, plus Dan Abnett, Tony Ballantyne, Lauren Beukes, Adam Roberts, Eric Brown, Philip Palmer, Kim Lakin-Smith etc
http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/foru...-beukes-stephen-palmer-further-conflicts.html

The other, written as homage to Arthur C Clarke's _Tales from the White Hart,_ features original pieces from the likes of Neil Gaiman, Stephen Baxter, Charles Stross, James Lovegrove, Liz Williams, Ian Watson, Adam Roberts, Peter Crowther, David langford... and me.
http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/530797-arthur-c-clarke-tribute-niel-gaiman-charles-stross.html

Both are available as limited editions signed by all the contributors.


----------



## Mouse (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Signed limited editions: Neil Gaiman, Charles Stross, Dan Abnett, Lauren Beukes e*

Think I'll have to get the Fables from the Fountain one. Ok, I admit, mostly for Neil Gaiman but it sounds like a good read anyway and I'd be interested in reading one of your stories, Ian.


----------



## Ian Whates (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Signed limited editions: Neil Gaiman, Charles Stross, Dan Abnett, Lauren Beukes e*

Cheers, Mouse. There are cheaper ways of reading me but I have to confess this is a volume I'm really proud of. 

I hadn't intended to write a story as such myself. I was merely going to write a short piece to set the scene by introducing the pub and a few characters, then let the contributing authors loose... but somehow, once I started, the piece took on a life of its own and developed into a story all by itself.


----------



## Mouse (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Signed limited editions: Neil Gaiman, Charles Stross, Dan Abnett, Lauren Beukes e*

Well it sounds really good. Now I just need to convince someone I need an early birthday present and get me the hardback version!


----------

